
Newgrad: Post a job for new grads - kashgoudarzi
https://newgrad.io/new-post
======
StyloBill
The first 2 positions I looked at randomly were for experienced resources.

\- Consulting Financial Analyst (Puget Sound Energy | Bellevue, WA) -> 7-10
years of experience in finance with at least 5 years of financial planning or
strategic analysis for the consulting level.

\- Business Administrator (Microsoft | Redmond, WA) -> 2 – 4 years of
demonstrated relevant work experience in a fast-paced and complex environment

Not sure I see the point of this product if it doesn't even filter out these
positions.

------
EliRivers
Off-topic but not completely unrelated, hiring new grads is difficult. No,
scratch that; employing new grads is difficult.

Enthusiasm and eagerness is valuable, but one needs to set aside an ongoing
block of time for education and discussion and guidance and so on; not only do
they not know what they don't know (had a CV cross my desk this week in which
the new grad rated himself "guru" at C++, which is not impossible but seems
very unlikely - typically at the interview, such candidates are actually what
one would expect from a new-grad, and just don't realise how much they don't
know and to what extent knowing the syntax isn't the same as being any good
with it), but _I_ don't know what they don't know and it's impossible for me
to fully appreciate how difficult some things are to get to grips with. Sure,
it took me a long time as well, but I just don't remember how long it took me
to grasp various things, and that's only my experiences. They could have a
completely different set of unknowns.

Placing them in the right team is hard too. They need the support and guidance
of experienced people, but adding a new grad to a team generally serves to
slow things down for a while; ultimately, the team and company benefits, but
finding a team with a runway long enough to absorb the hit without
jeopardising their own targets is not easy. Sometimes there's just no good
place to insert a new grad and we have to just take the hit.

~~~
NullPrefix
>"guru" at C++

Isn't something like that a requirement for entry level job these days?

------
probably_wrong
In case the creators are here: I typed my location (hint: not the US) and I
got... nothing. I don't mean "no results" \- I mean there was no indication
whatsoever that my search did anything. I thought it could be hugged to death,
until I tried "Seattle" and got results.

I would suggest adding a "no jobs found" message (using Firefox on Android, in
case it matters)

~~~
cleetus
Also, the 'research' tag is misspelled 'rersearch'

------
bensummers
How are you getting lots of new graduates to look at these jobs?

My company is _very_ good at getting new graduates off to a really good start
to their career, so I've seen all the various sites and services for finding
new graduates. (Our pitch: [https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/new-
graduates](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/new-graduates) )

The problem with these kinds of job sites is getting enough new graduates to
look at them for it to actually have an effect, and most new graduates think
they need to talk to a recruitment company or just apply to the big names. :-(

~~~
gervase
We had a lot of luck sourcing candidates at career fairs from local
universities, actually. They usually will head to the campus career center
prior to contacting recruiting companies, but you can get hundreds of
candidates (including double-digit good ones) for less than $500-1000. The
signal-to-noise ratio we saw was also much, much better than you normally get
from online services.

This doesn't scale well for middleware like the parent product, but it's a
decent option for companies who are trying to attract talent.

~~~
bensummers
Oh yes, that's one of our techniques for finding graduates.

I was just wondering about how this job board was going to do it, as "who will
see this" is the key question for someone considering posting a job on it.

------
ltguy
You need to be careful if you use this in the US. As far as I know, job ads
specifically targeting new grads can be seen as illegal since they may be
discriminating against 40+ year olds.

~~~
turbografx16
There's nothing stopping someone from graduating at the age of 56.

------
ivanech
This is great! I was going to make literally the same thing just so it existed

